# So long Smokin' Joe.



## Robby the Robot (Nov 8, 2011)

You will be missed. 

Remembering boxing legend Joe Frazier, dead at 67 - ESPN New York


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Nov 8, 2011)

I like the fact that he wouldn't be baited into the trashtalking crap. And I'm glad he beat Ali in their first fight.


----------

